# Meet My Kitty...Introducing Sage



## Kellz625 (Jul 5, 2003)

This is my new kitty named Sage, she is a 7 week old female. I just got her on Thursday. I was wondering about Science Diet? Am I better of giving her Wellness? I heard S.D. is almost the same as Purina, which is what I'm trying to get her OFF of. Anyway, here are some pics!  

"Hmmm, whats this?"
http://community.webshots.com/photo/79485693/79850065wCPYzL
"Whatever it is, its fun!"
http://community.webshots.com/photo/79485693/79849675RfjxfU
"Must...reach...thing!"
http://community.webshots.com/photo/79485693/79849872AZlcWe"
"Ahhh, it's over there now, I'll get it!" *BOING*
http://community.webshots.com/photo/79485693/79849785kgjBUn
"Ok, I give up..."
http://community.webshots.com/photo/79485693/79849994rysfud
"Boy am I tired"
http://community.webshots.com/photo/79485693/79849946ulsSbt


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Oh she's soo cute... they are so adorable when they're young... Fur all poofy!


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah, S.D is a joke, you can read the ingredients and they are almost the same as Purina. I like Purina Kitten Chow fine though. It's nice and bland for Misty's sensitive stomache. I hear wellness is pretty good though...


----------

